# 2018 Lake Livingston FISH FRY Sign-up Sheet



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Please visit http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2510354 for more info on our Fish Fry. Please respond here to let me know what you are going to bring and how many people that you are bringing.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

BBjim will be there and bring a large appetite. Where are the troutsnots, Danny and Pet Spoon, Texas Tom, Don and his wife at Beacon Bay (Loy did you invite?) 
Looks like a big bowl of sweet/sour sans the stripers. So far none caught. Harvey got them.
Rulyn has invited three of her Filipino friends but can't say for sure if they will come.
to be contiued.........


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Reel Time said:


> View attachment 4199017


I am bringing a ton of hush puppies

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I will bring four gallons of oil for my fryer.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

sad3smsad4smhwell:


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I Fall In said:


> sad3smsad4smhwell:


We will miss you.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Reel Time said:


> We will miss you.


You just wanted me to bring a grape.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Carol, I'll bet most 2 Coolers, have forgotten all the little things, it takes to put a Fish Fry, together! Looks like we still need many items. As well as what I'm already bringing, put me down for some really spicy (easily diluted with Catsup, for the lightweights) Cocktail Sauce, and Homemade Tarter Sauce. Hope this helps!


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Sounds great as always everybody, and thanks once again Duke!! Count on us for beans (possibly pinto) and a dessert of some kind...We may try to bring a couple of friends, but for now, 2 of us for sure!!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

I will have the fish fry mix and all the pans and foil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I just sorted out my fish and have a minimum 90 pounds.
That should feed at least a few 2coolers.
If we need more let me know as the cats are biting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Red and CJ will be coming. They will bring Cold slaw and deviled eggs. Red will help us cook.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Flounder Grey (Jan 25, 2015)

Put me down for 3, and a pie.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Reel Time said:


> View attachment 4201033


Reel Time, 
Put me down for the plastic ware as well. 
Thanks Ricky

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Now Garry,(Texas GG) not sure what you're bringing, but, seems like a great time to showcase that Dirty Rice...and from the originator!!!


----------



## Devildog0311 (Apr 16, 2017)

Count us in for 2 adults. We will bring french fries and chips with green sauce


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I did invite Don and Judy and have Roger and Rene from the Beacon area.
And still waiting to hear from a couple more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Reel Time said:


> View attachment 4202618


Carol, I had a health issue come up and not allowed to travel for about 6 weeks. So I won't be able to bring the peanut oil; I am sorry.


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Carol, I had a health issue come up and not allowed to travel for about 6 weeks. So I won't be able to bring the peanut oil; I am sorry.


Carol,
No worries I got Whitebassfishers back I will bring the 3 gallon peanut oil. 
Whitebassfisher hang in there and I hope you feel better, it was really nice meeting you last year and I am sorry you wonâ€™t be there, get well soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Carol, I had a health issue come up and not allowed to travel for about 6 weeks. So I won't be able to bring the peanut oil; I am sorry.


You are in our prayers Donald.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

No problem Donald, just take care of yourself and let us know if we can help with anything


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Carol, with friends, neighbors, and kin folk you can count me in for about 20-25 people. I have propane, paper towels, I'll check my plastic utensil supply. I'll have an ice chest with ice; I think Crystal is bringing deviled eggs also since they go pretty quick.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Love seeing the number of people growing - Should be a great turnout, with lots of great food, fun and fellowship...


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Just wanted to mention - If anybody wants to bring a dessert, and doesn't feel like baking/wants to support The Onalaska Volunteer Fire Department, their annual BBQ/Fundraiser is that same day, and they always have wonderful desserts for sale for such a great cause - Of course, the earlier you get there, the better the selection...


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

3Stooges will try to make it should be up to 4 of us. I just dropped off 3 gal of Peanut oil with Duke today. Looking forward to seeing you all in a week.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Please sign me up for pasta salad and two persons. Thanks


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

TranTheMan said:


> Please sign me up for pasta salad and two persons. Thanks


You bet! Welcome to the freshwater fish fry!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I have seen a lot of guests look at this thread. You don't have to join 2Cool to join us at the fish fry. Please come. Meet some new fishing buddies. So many of us met great friends on this board.


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Reel Time said:


> I have seen a lot of guests look at this thread. You don't have to join 2Cool to join us at the fish fry. Please come. Meet some new fishing buddies. So many of us met great friends on this board.


I agree with Reel Time,
Some of the best people I have ever met are from the 2 cool forum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Susan twisted her ankle a while back and had to have surgery last Friday on it.
She is recovering well.
However we are going miss the fish fry.
There is an outside chance Iâ€™ll get to drop by and collect two to go plates and tell a fish story.
I see about 60+ folks are coming and though I gave a good pile to donate I think it would be wise for a couple of folks to bring more fish.
This thing could get out if hand lol!
I wonâ€™t be able to catch anymore before as I have to help Susan recover from the phase where she canâ€™t put any pressure on her foot, about four weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> Susan twisted her ankle a while back and had to have surgery last Friday on it.
> She is recovering well.
> However we are going miss the fish fry.
> There is an outside chance Iâ€™ll get to drop by and collect two to go plates and tell a fish story.
> ...


So sorry to hear that, Loy. Prayers for Susan.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Sorry to read this about Susan, Loy - Wishing her a 100% speedy recovery!!!


----------



## 21Haynie (Mar 15, 2018)

Hello RippinHaynie 3 gallon peanut oil and paper towels . Will have four people


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

RippinHaynie said:


> Hello RippinHaynie 3 gallon peanut oil and paper towels . Will have four people


Welcome to the freshwater fish fry and welcome to 2Cool!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Flounder Grey (Jan 25, 2015)

*Pie*

Will bring a pie and one guest.
R


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I am getting nervous. Just two days to go and no one has signed up to bring the brownies.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Sunbeam said:


> I am getting nervous. Just two days to go and no one has signed up to bring the brownies.


Texas style or Colorado version?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Sunbeam said:


> I am getting nervous. Just two days to go and no one has signed up to bring the brownies.





Whitebassfisher said:


> Texas style or Colorado version?


We obviously will have finger food because no one has signed up for plates.


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Reel Time said:


> We obviously will have finger food because no one has signed up for plates.


Carol,
Put me down for plates and catsup as well, and the silverware I am bringing also has the salt and pepper with it

Thank you
Ricky

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Trapperjon just left the house with a 92wt cooler full of catfish frozen in water.
Looks to be enough to feed the masses.
But if someone wants to bring crappie bluegills or speckled trout, well I donâ€™t see where that would hurt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> Trapperjon just left the house with a 92wt cooler full of catfish frozen in water.
> Looks to be enough to feed the masses.
> But if someone wants to bring crappie bluegills or speckled trout, well I donâ€™t see where that would hurt.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Loy, the contribution you make to this fish fry is enormous.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> Trapperjon just left the house with a 92wt cooler full of catfish frozen in water.
> Looks to be enough to feed the masses.
> But if someone wants to bring crappie *bluegill*s or speckled trout, well I donâ€™t see where that would hurt.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It seems that I saw that the Filipino had caught a bunch. Perhaps she will bring some.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Just save me and Susan a couple of to go plates with all the trimmings.
I might get BBJim to deliver them if he can.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> Just save me and Susan a couple of to go plates with all the trimmings.
> I might get BBJim to deliver them if he can.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That has been arranged. BBJim to the rescue.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Sorry guys and gals but I cannot make it this year. Grandsons basketball game


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Please count me in. Two attending. 
I'm bringing Bill's surprise potato 2-3 big trays.
Homemade shrimp and pork egg rolls.
I would need a fryer to fry the eggrolls. I'll bring the oil. Is that possible?. Egg rolls are best when fried fresh. Thanks !


----------



## Fragger (May 17, 2013)

Sounds like it gonna be a huge event!! :walkingsm


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

RLwhaler said:


> Please count me in. Two attending.
> I'm bringing Bill's surprise potato 2-3 big trays.
> Homemade shrimp and pork egg rolls.
> I would need a fryer to fry the eggrolls. I'll bring the oil. Is that possible?. Egg rolls are best when fried fresh. Thanks !


We will have three fryers going so that shouldnâ€™t be a problem. Should have plenty of oil to get it done also.

Good fishing to all!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks sunbeam, BBJim is always the man to volunteer when a job needs to be done, lol!
Dang this shaping up to be real humdinger.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Ducktracker said:


> We will have three fryers going so that shouldnâ€™t be a problem. Should have plenty of oil to get it done also.
> 
> Good fishing to all!


Thank you !


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

Count poppahobbs and Opal in we will bring a desert& something else.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Just 1 more day! Woohoo!


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Nick and I will bring some dessert and some Tea.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! 88 now signed up!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Fry em up crisp!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

I really enjoyed meeting everyone. Eating some fried fish from the fish fry as we speak. Delicious ! :cheers:


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

*Pictures from the fish fry*

We had a beautiful day, great crowd, great food, and lots of good friendships made. Thanks to everyone who helped make it happen again.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

*More pics*

Here's a few more


----------

